# ★tiba-bet (baketsBall Paid Service) + Free Tips



## vip111 (Oct 18, 2014)

Tiba-bet has pulled in profits consistently and to a good level.
We started our website few months ago  but providing a perfect balance to satisfy.
You guys can get 1 free tip for test or try 7 days. 
We never cheat with our record and consistentcy above 63%.
Minimum odds from 1.80 to maximum odds 2.5 with an all time average odds above 2.05.
We send you about 3-4 hours before game starts. GMT +9
You will get about 1-3 tips everyday and receiving by e-mail.

Feel free to contact us : tibabet9@gmail.com
our website : http://tibabet.weebly.com/
We will pubilsh free tips on here and sometimes free paid tip.
Thanks.
=Tiba-bet=


----------



## vip111 (Oct 18, 2014)

Today's Paid match.
18/10/2014
Basketball »Lithuania » LKL
16:00 Siauliai - Juventus
TIP : Siauliai -6.5
Join our VIP to win big!
please visit our website.
http://tibabet.weebly.com/


----------



## vip111 (Oct 19, 2014)

18/10/2014
Basketball »Lithuania » LKL
16:00 Siauliai - Juventus
TIP : Siauliai -6.5

MATCH WON!  Congrats who follow our tips !

--NEW PROMOTION --
I know most of people think our archive is fake because we didn't work longtime.
So, we decide to show our tips 7 days for free.
You can check our archives are real.
If you want to get our tips by e-mail, please visit our website and contact to us.

http://tibabet.weebly.com/


----------



## vip111 (Oct 19, 2014)

This is our match for today.
19/10/2014
Siauliai - Lietkabelis
TIP : Away +9.5
Check our archive after the game.
Good luck all
our website : http://tibabet.weebly.com/


----------



## vip111 (Oct 20, 2014)

congratulation who follow our tip yesterday !!!
today's tip 
20/10/2014
Krasnye Krylya - Nizhny Novgorod
Pick: Krasnye Krylya +3.5
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## vip111 (Oct 22, 2014)

We're sorry . yesterday was busy so we sent our tips olny by e-mail. today's tip will be posted after 5 h.


----------

